# Best boredom busting toys for dogs



## Mary Velazquez

I have two that I have found are great, they can work on them with minimal supervision which is what Im looking for; The Tug-a-jug and the original Kong.

Obviously I work and exercise my dogs daily but I do like to give them things to do when they are inside with me besides chase flys. Which one of them  thinks is her life work *cough*weasel offspring*cough*.

What toys are yall standbys for the high drive dog while crated/indoors/kenneled.


----------



## Kimberly Grimm

My Doberman got the rubber end off the neck of the bottle of the Tug-a-Jug and proceeded to crunch the neck so that little plastic shards were coming off.

Kongs are definitely good.

Also a fan of bully sticks and Himilayan chews. Ivan doesn't really care for antlers.

Buster cube is good, but loud and potentially damaging to home furnishings. 

My favorite indoor activity is to hide treats and then tell him to go find.


----------



## Justin Gannon

Goughnutts are all I use. May malinois are incessant chewers and have kongs destroyed in 1 day.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Justin Gannon said:


> Goughnutts are all I use. May malinois are incessant chewers and have kongs destroyed in 1 day.


I have a heavy duty kong which has lasted about 12 months to date,

When my elder GSD was a pup, I tied a tug onto a rope on a bar wedged between door jambs (to do press ups) and he played for this for a long while. However, as he grew older he was fixed on footballs but I had to play with him. Had he had sufficient exercise, training: tracking, schutzdienst, etc. I expected peace from him and got it.

As far as I am concerned, there is no toy that will substitute play with the handler. Either you exercise or train the dog sufficiently and kennel him or let him know he has to lie down and be quiet or you lie on the bed you made.


----------



## Karen M Wood

So far Kongs are the best with my dogs. I've got some here that they have been playing with for years. And while they look like that were attacked by beavers, they are still in (Mostly) one piece.
I also give Nylabone chews and keep an eye on them, because once the get to a certain size i toss them.
I haven't done real bones in a very long time because i had some dogs that would fight over them. Those dogs have passed away now, but why bother?
Buster cube doesn't work well on wood floors. But was awesome on carpet when i had some.
I have this "Frog" rubber toy that Payne love, You can tug it, toss it and stuff goodies in the body. So ray i think it's help up over a year of serious play.
The Dogonuts Cup gave my bulldog a muzzle rash. So i took it away. I might give it to my friend shepherds to play with.
K


----------



## susan tuck

Justin Gannon said:


> Goughnutts are all I use. May malinois are incessant chewers and have kongs destroyed in 1 day.


Ghoughnutts seem to be the only thing mine can't quickly destroy. I have the black ones: http://www.dogsgonuts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=GNT_RING_BLK_MAXX


----------



## Ben Thompson

"Indestructable" does not apply to some dogs. The people that make those toys clearly don't test them on dogs that have drives of a berserker.


----------



## Jessica Kromer

Have you tried them Ben? And are you aware that they will replace them if the dog chews them up? Actually not a bad deal....


----------



## James Downey

I get Marrow bones, Ones that are long. They noodle on those, and when they are good and clean, I put peanut butter in them. 

I also found these balls at the pet store. They have Feet on them, I cut the feet off. They are pretty rigged. I have found these to be great, because they can compress, but they expand again, and they are big enough expanded they dogs cannot chew them. So they can squish them in their mouth....Addie actually throws it for herself. Sort of. But they cannot pick at them, just the round shape and the size of them are too big for a Malinois.


----------



## James Downey

The Balls are called "Cuz"


----------



## john simmons

Zogoflex Tux


----------



## Mary Velazquez

I got one of those long green snake toys that is advertised as having a squeaker that will keep squeaking after punctured....that was brilliant yet horrible. After a couple of days of the dogs just carrying them around squeaking them incessantly, I realized they were a little too well made. I had to take them up...though the squeakers did eventually die.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan

Deer feet with hooves. She also likes the trimmings from horse hooves. They are hard and seem to last an hour or two for chewing. Deer or elk (even better) antlers.


----------



## Karen M Wood

I have a Bad Cuz that is something like 8 or 10 years old and other then the horns have been picked off and the feet are gnawed up it works just fine. Most of the damage came from Payne, the other Am Bulls just liked to squish it and make it squeal. 
I did try one of those "Marrow" rubber bones but it stunk so bad that i tossed it.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins

http://www.renspets.com/jolly-ball-teaser-ball.html - these and nylabones are the only ones that live if unsupervised. I only have one dog that has "cracked the code" and has the ability to get the inner ball out somehow but they are very sturdy. Bad Cuz bought the farm pretty quick and somehow got pulled into little shredlets.


----------



## lannie dulin

You have to check out a varsity ball. My Presa loves it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QfmbxGlUHE

http://www.varsitypetsonline.com/products/Varsity-Ball


----------



## Justin Gannon

Sorry I thought this was posted under "working puppy". The need something that will not flatten or break there teeth (nylabones, marrow bones, etc..) also need something with no seams (for the pickers). As I said goughnuts work the best for me as my dogs will destroy everything else.


----------



## lannie dulin

Justin Gannon said:


> Sorry I thought this was posted under "working puppy". The need something that will not flatten or break there teeth (nylabones, marrow bones, etc..) also need something with no seams (for the pickers). As I said goughnuts work the best for me as my dogs will destroy everything else.


Not the varsity ball. You get the size that is just a little too big for your dog to pick up with his mouth and no matter what he can't break it. They give this ball to tigers to play with and they don't break it. I have the goughnuts too, but my dogs prefer something that moves. They enjoy the chase more than the chew.


----------



## Justin Gannon

Will look into it thank you.


----------



## Guy Williams

I have one of these kongs and it is standing the test of time. It has been on the receiving end of 3 GSD pups (I give it to the adults too).http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Products/NB0050/kong-treat-wobbler

I also use buster cubes (big dogs rip them to shreds) and a Canac ball which lasted well. Nylabones once you get the dogs into them.


----------



## Jessica Kromer

lannie dulin said:


> Not the varsity ball. You get the size that is just a little too big for your dog to pick up with his mouth and no matter what he can't break it.


Tried the size they "can't pick up" and that didn't work... 
 
But I agree, these things are a must have. Just don't kick them with sandals on...


----------



## Jennifer Marshall

Goughnuts have been the only things that after 3+ years my dogs have not destroyed. The Bounce N Play balls, made by jolly pets, basically a jollyball without a handle to chew off, they last a good amount of time and for dogs like mine that love to just pin things and bite/fill their mouths, they work great for many months. They do start to warp if the dog bites mostly one side of the ball obsessively, but it takes a while. I have regular horse sized jolly balls also, the handle is nice for being able to throw, but the dogs don't get those to just chew on as they are quickly torn apart once the dog starts on the handle. 

The Egge toy, the Varsity Ball, the Kong Wobbler, all good long lasting. Though all the hard/rolling/pushing interactive toys like that are for outside only now... after my bulldog broke a leg off my dinner table and put a hole in the wall crashing around while playing with the Wobbler lol 

Wish the Cuz toys lasted, they are annoying, but the dogs love them. My guys rip them apart within a few hours :-\ Kongs are for puppies or used as tugs, even the black ones are shredded within a few days. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire Poissonniez

My girls love filled redbarn bones. They last a long time and keep them coming back.

http://www.redbarninc.com/redbarn-pet-products/redbarn-for-dogs/dog-treats/filled-natural-bones-and-more/

To save money I have also at times re-filled them with peanut butter.

Also, Starmark Everlasting Treat Ball and Premier Busy Buddy Bouncy Bone have been fun for them. If they are food motivated, these do the trick. Just be sure to really wedge the everlasting treat in or the dog will pop it out quickly and defeat the purpose.


----------



## rick smith

funny pic Jessica //rotflmao//

reminded me how i've had to pay to replace a few soccer balls for some of our neighbor kids that didn't believe me :-((


----------



## Ben Thompson

Jessica Kromer said:


> Have you tried them Ben? And are you aware that they will replace them if the dog chews them up? Actually not a bad deal....


 No I was not aware they replace them. My GSD does not even put a dent in his kong. I have had pit bulls destroy them. But those dogs are in a category all by themselves if you ask me.


----------



## Mary Velazquez

Wow thanks for all the suggestions, guys. Thankfully none of my dogs are bad chewers, not like some pits or labs I've met but still hold their own. Now off to make a shopping list =D


----------



## Lynda Myers

Jennifer Marshall said:


> Goughnuts have been the only things that after 3+ years my dogs have not destroyed. The Bounce N Play balls, made by jolly pets, basically a jollyball without a handle to chew off, they last a good amount of time and for dogs like mine that love to just pin things and bite/fill their mouths, they work great for many months. They do start to warp if the dog bites mostly one side of the ball obsessively, but it takes a while. I have regular horse sized jolly balls also, the handle is nice for being able to throw, but the dogs don't get those to just chew on as they are quickly torn apart once the dog starts on the handle.
> 
> The Egge toy, the Varsity Ball, the Kong Wobbler, all good long lasting. Though all the hard/rolling/pushing interactive toys like that are for outside only now... after my bulldog broke a leg off my dinner table and put a hole in the wall crashing around while playing with the Wobbler lol
> 
> Wish the Cuz toys lasted, they are annoying, but the dogs love them. My guys rip them apart within a few hours :-\ Kongs are for puppies or used as tugs, even the black ones are shredded within a few days.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep!!! Very few toys are Bulldog tough!!


----------



## Joby Becker

rick smith said:


> funny pic Jessica //rotflmao//
> 
> reminded me how i've had to pay to replace a few soccer balls for some of our neighbor kids that didn't believe me :-((


we hunt for soccer balls left on the street.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

We find them on our village "football field" - we've found and busted about 20. Teach the kids / adults to look after their gear.

It was great exercise in Winter for both GSDs in the garden, each with a football in his mouth, chasing around like crazy - no growls, no bites, or the footballs would drop!!

After no success lately, "we" found one of Adidas 1963 balls, guaranteed 2 years. Buster bites dents in it but a few minutes later it swells up to ball shape again.

I've bought many but have never found one like this.


----------



## Bob Scott

One of my GSDs has a Kong and the other loved the Jolly Ball but after listening to it bounce off the house and concrete patio all night I tossed it. It was also wearing on his teeth form the chewing. They now both have their own Kong.


----------

